# Base



## iic2 (Jun 27, 2009)

What is a base package? What does it do and which one would one use and why?

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/7.1-RELEASE/base/


----------



## Beastie (Jun 27, 2009)

It's not a package. Packages are compiled versions of ports and are stored in .tbz archives.

I might be wrong, but it seems to be the base system. It contains most system binaries and rc/conf files, and the entire hierarchy.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 27, 2009)

Yup, That is one part of FreeBSD system (without kernel, man pages etc)


----------



## iic2 (Jun 27, 2009)

> ... but it seems to be the base system. It contains most system binaries and rc/conf files, and the entire hierarchy.



I was thinking among that line.  I did a search before posting and could not find much of nothing about it.  I goggle (FreeBSD Base "what is") and all i get is hundreds of links about Linux.  And this is the only two I found since last night.  I only read the first which don't seem to put the piece together.  So forgive me when I start sounding crazy.  I do many 24 to 48 hours days since day1 trying to understand.  The harder I search/try/read, the dumber I get.  I see now my questions have not been asked by many people or were never really understood.

Google:
FreeBSD Base "what is" 

http://www.over-yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux/bsd4linux3.php

http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&category=FreeBSD&Itemid=29



> Yup, That is one part of FreeBSD system (without kernel, man pages etc)



Now I'm getting an clue but its still will drive me nuts and keep asking questions:

Once I find out where AMD-64 Base Release is, then I must know the difference between base.aa, base.ab,  base.ac etc ...  Then my next guest is if I really want to get anywhere with it I must have a copy somewhere previously from the full version stuffed on my Flash Drive ready to go: Seems like these are a must.  But what is missing and/or what need to be eliminated?  

MAKE_WORLD
MAKE_KERNEL
EE_EDITOR
and INSTALL.SH

I been talking rawBSD since day one and I think I have stubbled upon it.  I was not trying to go down to development but ... Lean And Mean is where I wish to start.

As you see even Google never came close to you guys assume and there is no help file included at ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/ to explain how to or even "what is".  But I got to get to the bottom of this.

Thanks a whole lot


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 27, 2009)

FreeBSD base system is split in fewer smaller files (like some_file.r01 some_file.r02 when you use rar to split files)

base.aa base.ab etc....

amd64 is in different subfolder


dude, just install FreeBSD with sysinstall, learn a bit, read forum, and soon you will understand these things


----------



## iic2 (Jun 28, 2009)

From day1 I finally completed minimum-free;  Flash drive back-ups,  BabyBSD and tons of sysinstall's, including single-user mode [# dd] etc, just days ago.  It's time for step 2, one-below.

I did not forget that the BASE thing was next thing on my agenda in back of mind when i first saw it.  Anyway, after build of a the tiny-KERNEL to near null  , many times,  it can't be that big of an major once one knows where real-life instructions/experience links are,  along with a few standards docs.  It be fun to attach kernel at that level.  I'm sure many have done this, regardless:



> The base system is sometimes labeled as "minimalist" or "lean and mean" ... I've never in my life deployed a BSD system running just what's in base, and I probably never will....


http://www.over-yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux/bsd4linux3.php

I understand but this is not my case. 



> .. rar to split files


Thanks for the key-words .. Give me a a few hours, I'll see what I google got.


----------



## iic2 (Jun 28, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?q=FreeBSD+base+base.aa&hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&btnG=Search

Modifying FreeBSD base?
use split(1) to split the tar.gz file ... Unfortunately the install complains about not being able to read thebase distributions (doing an FTP install)
http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-questions@freebsd.org/msg26731.html

Preparing Your Own Installation Media:
You want to copy the FreeBSD installation files to a DOS partition on the same 
computer, .... e.g.: a:\base\base.aa, a:\base\base.ab, and so on
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/install-diff-media.html

Jails and freebsd-update:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2007-October/159938.html


http://www.freebsdsoftware.org/print/cups-base.html

http://osmirrors.cerias.purdue.edu/pub/FreeBSD/releases/powerpc/7.1-RELEASE/base/CHECKSUM.SHA256

My mistake


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 28, 2009)

what the smurf are you doing?


----------



## iic2 (Jun 28, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5057


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 28, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> dude, just install FreeBSD with sysinstall, learn a bit, read forum, and soon you will understand these things



Also read this:
http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538


----------



## iic2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I kind of figured that base.aa base.bb etc is FreeBSD in pieces.  But pieces of what?   The problem is not finding a brief description of each file, including its main function.  Thanks for the info and keywords but I still haven't founded such information.

Honestly, I like the idea standard sysinstall ...THAN going single-user-mode to dd, etc which is still a ring-0 install-mode and its easier.  I crashed twice but I made it far enough to know its there.


> dude, just install FreeBSD with sysinstall, learn a bit, read forum, and soon you will understand these things





> From day1 I finally completed minimum-free; Flash drive back-ups, BabyBSD and tons of sysinstall's.


Doctor, don't you understand ... I rather be like the professor on Gilligan Island.  All he need is a tiny script flies, the kernel, the base and the file-system.  I'm just trying to find the doc's with a brief description of what each file does.  Also I need the names of all needed files in-order to get started.  I think there are only four but how am I to determine what's in base.xx? You can't put the professor down, he had two chicks after him everyday.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 29, 2009)

Format your drive run instructions from:
http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538
and you'll see what's inside (or do it on emulator)

Anyway:
I give up, I will Ignore this thread from now on.
I think that I explained what is base etc


----------



## iic2 (Jun 29, 2009)

> Beastie wrote: ... It contains most system binaries and rc/conf files, and the entire hierarchy.





> Yup, That is one part of FreeBSD system (without kernel, man pages etc)



Now we all got a picture: Knock-on-wood.  Ok, that *one part* has up to 40 files.  First things come to mine:

1) Do you have to use them all?  
2) If not, what are the most required base.xx files to make FreeBSD run?
3) Where can one find a brief description of each file content?
4) Serious development and customization must starts here (base.xx) ...???



> FreeBSD base system is split in fewer smaller files (like some_file.r01 some_file.r02 when you use rar to split files)


You are not a mind reader.  I know you did your best from what you could determine from my original question.  It's obvious that even you among millions had no interest in the base.xx files system.  Google prove that to date cause it turn-up nothing, yet.  Somebody know something.  More about it is out there somewhere.  No big deal.  Knock-on-wood.  I'll just keep a list here with best links that I can find, for future reference.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 29, 2009)

hier(7)


----------



## Beastie (Jun 29, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> The problem is not finding a brief description of each file, including its main function.


You won't find any description whatsoever because each file on it's own (base.XX) is U.S.E.L.E.S.S. This directory is an archive of the whole base system chopped off into 35 pieces. Really, what's so difficult to understand here?




			
				iic2 said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to find the doc's with a brief description of what each file does.


What file? The base system binaries? Just use the man pages, e.g. `% man fdisk`, `% man ls`, `% man halt`, etc.




			
				iic2 said:
			
		

> Also I need the names of all needed files in-order to get started.


Open sysinstall, do an advanced setup and when it asks for the distribution, choose "minimal", and you'll have the bare minimum installed on your disk.
Or follow the link killasmurf gave you.




			
				iic2 said:
			
		

> 1) Do you have to use them all?


Yes, and you shouldn't even care about it at all, since the setup will take care of reassembling the whole archive and extracting its content to the proper location on the disk.




			
				iic2 said:
			
		

> 4) Serious development and customization must starts here (base.xx) ...???


Serious ANYTHING starts when you have a working system, not when you're still messing with the setup files for no clear reason.


----------



## lme@ (Jun 29, 2009)

For small and customized builds, see nanobsd, tinybsd and sysutils/freesbie


----------



## iic2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Just so there will be no more mis-understanding: when I use raw-BASE i mean only install = no SysInstall. Get your own nick-name right here! 

I'm sure that FreeBSD would be proud of that unless they lost it .. . All developers who  simple don't go by every word only known to written, to-date.   dee think tho should have no shame in being adventurous down to raw-development, regardless. I will be paying attention until!

Thank you


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 29, 2009)

pardon, me, (I mean no disrespect) but i think you have smoked some hot shit 

Do you understand what you wrote? I don't


----------



## Beastie (Jun 29, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> when I use raw-BASE i mean only install = no SysInstall



The link killasmurf gave you shows how to install without sysinstall, i.e. how to do manually, exactly what sysinstall does automatically.

If it's not what you're looking for, then define the terms "raw-BASE" and "only install" clearly.


----------



## iic2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought Big-Hat forgot all about us.  Must took your summer vacation early, hum.  Looking at your portraits, we're just alike.   I never change.   Anyway, I like TinyBSD because this is the kind of tool I need/needed to debug OR makes since of  raw-BASE complete dependancies and NanoBSD must be the Wow!  So all I need to do is give it is a little personality.


> killasmurf86 wrote:  FreeBSD base system is split in fewer smaller files (like some_file.r01 some_file.r02 when you use rar to split files)



Thanks for helping to bring a bit more understanding Mr. lme@.  Now I can stop reaching for my water pistol doing nappy time.  So to keep peace I will not re-define my simple questions.

Thanks again


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 29, 2009)

btw, iic2, have you hear of BootOnly cd?

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/7.2/7.2-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso

is that minimal enough? lol
you can buy floppy drive and find a way to install some os on floppy disk, but what is the point?


----------



## iic2 (Jun 29, 2009)

> pardon, me, (I mean no disrespect) but i think you have smoked some hot shit
> 
> Do you understand what you wrote? I don't



killasmurf... is that still U ???

I was hoping that you be laughing by now.   So you have THE POWER to change every word of your previous reply hours latter with NO edited message and time ATTACHED.  Have you forgot,  delete mean NADA ... Threads lives forever.  Why would you do that?  I don't even drink or smoke.  I just make lots of joke after lack of sleep to see every one be happy, regardless while adding my pease.  Now you and your crew want me to bow-down and re-define a simple question.  

N.E.V.E.R


----------



## iic2 (Jul 1, 2009)

I forgot to mention, you guy did answer all three questions.  I just did not get it when I first read the 5th post so I keep on searching and posted what I could find.  That is no reason for anyone to cop an attitude and start slanging smart remarks.  I don't play that at all.

Anyway, its forgotten and everything posts is very useful.  I understand the majority of it  now and the most interesting part of BASE is the mtree.  It's so raw there is nothing that make since to be removed.  FreeBSD done a fantastic job.  But if one choose to do so I think it can simple be done by commenting out certain lines, than do the install.  Could be trials and errors but just that simple.  That's what I'm talking about.  But I did not know none of what I was looking for so I asked.

Anyway, the mtree file along answers 100's of questions by itself so serious development and ideas can start with BASE install.  Above all you see where everything things go just by viewing this readable file.  Also I think BASE only come with RELEASE and not CURRENT.

Thanks for all the great tips

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/7.2-RELEASE/base/base.mtree


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 1, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> Also I think BASE only come with RELEASE and not CURRENT.



do you think developers write FreeBSD base from groud-up every release?
You just need to find latest snapshot of development release (CURRENT)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 1, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> That is no reason for anyone to cop an attitude and start slanging smart remarks.  I don't play that at all.



Excuse me one second. No one is copping an attitude or making smart remarks, at least not without some sort of cause. 

As far as I can see, people have been helpful in getting your posts -- some of which contain totally irrelevant diatribes and apparent cultural references which force the reader to eke out the relevant data -- answered, and when the occasional remark about what I would call 'the incomprehensible padding of your posts' slips through, you'll either have to take that in stride (accept it as a consequence of your chaotic writing style), or clean up (and clear up) your posts and only post information that's relevant and ask clear questions. 

There's a place for stream-of-consciousness and other purely associative writing. This forum isn't it. Post sensible, concise questions, and you will get sensible, concise answers. Post incomprehensible stuff, and the responses will become incomprehensible too. It's just that simple.


----------



## iic2 (Jul 1, 2009)

DutchDaemo, Please...

I read everyday. You done it yourself many time around the clock a few times before.  Why bring the sh*t back up.  It's done and over with.  This is about BASE... Not excuses to bar members who has there own opinions.  Don't change the subject again.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 1, 2009)

Fine. Thread closed.


----------

